# Hulme Hippodrome



## monkey (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Just been to the Hulme Hippodrome in Manchester, much of it has laid unused and derelict for many years. 

It's now being restored to it's former glory (Long way to go, the roof should be complete by December!) as part of The Youth Village Project

I'm putting this post on for a couple of reasons, 

Firstly, does any one have any old photos of the hippodrome they could share with me?

Secondly, would anyone in Manchester like to volunteer time to help restore this beautiful building back to it's former glory

Thirdly, I'm sure you're all much more experienced at photographing derelict places, would anyone be interested in taking a tour round before major works start?

All I ask is that you let me post any photos taken on their website (I'm their web host and designer BTW) I'm on crutches so it's kinda difficult for me to take photos, but I should be getting some from previous visitors I'll post as soon as I can!

Many thanks
Iain


----------



## Dastardly-Dan (Oct 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## liloka (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hey!*

Hey, I'm with Dastardly-Dan as well, he's sent me a copy of your email and I'd be happy to help as well!


----------



## monkey (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic!

The more the merrier in the help to restore this building in what ever capacity you can is appreciated!

I'd like a copy of the photos as the restoration will have it's own microsite where I want to showcase the photos (giving due credit of course!)


----------

